# Le son mais pas l'image depuis Wat.tv



## Du29 (22 Juin 2011)

Bonsoir,

J'ai un probleme avec mon ATV2. Depuis mon Ipod je peux envoyer que les vidéo de youtube sur l'ATV qui lui même est branché sur mon écran plat.. 
Quand j'utilise l'application Wat.tv ou TF1 sur l'Ipod pour revoir des programmes que j'ai manqué et bien il n'y a que le son qui passe sur l'ATV et pas l'image.

Est ce un beug des appli concerner ou une limitation ou .....?????

Car si il faut d'abord les télécharger pour après les regarder, c'est lourd....

Bonne soirée.


----------



## Du29 (28 Juillet 2011)

Je me répond à moi même ayant fini par trouver la solution 

Simple du coup, jailbreak de l'IPod et via Cydia installation de AIR VIDEO ENABLER.

Et avec sa TOUT passe quelques soit l'application (TF1,M6, Wat.tv, etc...) 

Du vrai bonheur 

Bonne vacances à tous !!!


----------

